# First graphs with UMIK-1, MiniDSP and REW



## hcanning (Oct 5, 2009)

So I've spent this evening playing and my graphs are shown below, after using REW's Auto EQ function to my MiniDSP. One graph with sub and AVR in surround mode (centre speaker producing sound), one with it in stereo with the mains producing sound and one with just the sub. 

I didn't unfortunately screenshot the REW EQ settings but there's a screenshot of the MiniDSP curve.

I've got a 15hz 48db/oct high pass filter set in the MiniDSP to protect the sub (BK Monolith) as its amp has no infrasonic filtering.

Crossover frequencies are set as front and centre 70hz, sub 90hz. This seems to give a reasonable overlap when looking at the graphs below - it's odd how the sub only response tails off sooner than the crossover frequency - is my slope perhaps a bit too steep?

Also do you think it's worth trying to flatten the little peaks any more or is this response as good as I can reasonably expect? Anything else I can do to further improve things for home cinema usage?! It already sounds much smoother with less of the annoying mid-bass bloat and much more of a deeper proper low-end.

My room is 11x13 feet with the three front speakers and the sub against one of the longer walls. Phase is set to 180deg.

If I've missed anything please say so - I want to learn how to optimise everything as best I can!



Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the little ripples, but I'm not sure the filter just over 80 Hz should cut quite as much as it does, could wind that back a few dB. Worth showing a waterfall plot as well.


----------



## hcanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks John. Not sure why it's added that dip? Maybe to flatten it towards the target a bit more. The dip after always seems to be there regardless of crossover frequencies etc! The filters were done solely with AutoEQ. Annoyingly I didn't save the filters so will have to open the plots and do them again?

I will post a waterfall plot tomorrow  is it best to do that with the sub on its own?

How does it all look other than this?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Low end looks good, would need to see a wider span to judge how the sub is integrating with the mains. Worth making a measurement with the sub phase reversed to see how that compares.


----------



## hcanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Been doing a bit more tweaking, took some measurements today and manually inputted the filter corrections into the MiniDSP so I could change them if need be. With less of the cut at 80db, and boosted slightly a couple of troughs to flatten it some more - the measurements appeared a bit different today.

Does everyone take new measurements and create new EQ filters every now and again?


The waterfall isn't too good but I guess that's down to resonances in my little room.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks very good. It is worth measuring in a few positions around your normal listening position just to make sure you don't end up optimising one small spot at the expense of the response a short distance away, particularly when using boost. The response looks very well behaved, the later parts of the waterfall are less important than the initial parts, which have a nice uniform decay.


----------



## hcanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks! I think I've been lucky! It's only a small room with a single seat for me  but I will measure other areas just to see I think!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I recently dug in to the autoEQ in REW for my mini and placed them manually also. I found that I prefer more in the 10-30hz so adding some gain there was easy. I tried about 10 times until I got it the way I wanted, but the end result was much less flat than with the original filters.


----------

